
Live Cryptoeconomy Investment Spreadsheet - wslh
https://blog.coinfabrik.com/live-updated-cryptocurrency-investment-spreadsheet-update-3/
======
osullivj
Nice! Question: how does the price API work? Is it Google docs specific, or
could the sheet run in Excel?

